# Woman gives child candy bar, becomes EMT



## TTLWHKR (Aug 12, 2005)

Ambulance Girl (2005) With Kathy Bates

I collect books about anything in EMS. Including this one called Ambulance Girl. To be completely honest, the book sucks. This woman may be great at her profession, a food critic, but she is no writer. The only series of books I ever truely enjoyed was EMT:Beyond the Lights & Sirens and EMT:Rescue by Pat Ivey. Anyhoo, Ambulance Girl. This lady is on an airplane and gives a candy bar to a boy who looks pale, he recovers. She is in awe, and is suddenly inspired that she was meant to save lives. Even though she is squeemish, can't stand sick people, doesn't like blood, and a whole other list of *****y complaints. So she becomes an EMT. Eventually, she decides that since her articles as a food critic inspire people to get fat, that she can inspire people with tales of her depression, weight problems, and jumping from an ambulance and breaking both feet b/c she's so heavy. She writes this horrible book. It's in stores for a few years, and she decides the book isn't enough, she needs the whole world to know that she gave a kid a candy bar, so she casts Kathy Bates to tell her story in a TV Movie, Ambulance Girl. She portrays herself as a Paramedic (B/c nobody on TV plays an EMT, that would be boring) even though she is a volunteer EMT.

Synopsis:
This movie is about a real-life husband and wife team who are famous food critics in which Kathy Bates plays the wife who has a phobia of everything. After coming across a notice in a store window looking for people to take an emergency training course to become volunteers -and wanting to overcome her phobia - she decides to join.

Set to premier on LifeTime - Television for Women
Monday, September 12 at 9:00/8:00c.


----------



## MMiz (Aug 12, 2005)

I've read:

-Rescue 471 : A Paramedic's Stories 
-Paramedic : On the Front Lines of Medicine
-Ambulance Girl

I couldn't put the first two down, and thought Ambulance Girl was actually pretty good.  I don't remember much about it, but I remember it being good.

I read all these prior to becoming an EMT.  I tried reading, Population: 485 : Meeting Your Neighbors One Siren at a Time, after I was an EMT and put it down after a few minutes.

The funny part is those were probably four of the six books I read for personal enjoyment over the past four years.


----------



## rescuejew (Aug 12, 2005)

yeah the PA medic wrote some good books...have em both at home but cant remember his name to save my life...theres a great book called EMERGENCY thats about "true tales of mayhem from the modern ER"  Its great...


----------



## Summit (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR_@Aug 12 2005, 02:41 AM
> * Set to premier on LifeTime *


That's all I needed to hear to know this movie will absolutely blow dramatic chunks.


----------



## rescuejew (Aug 12, 2005)

can I get a AMEN!!!  lifetime....blech.  LOL


----------



## Ridryder911 (Aug 12, 2005)

Lifetime t.v... that's enough said.. I had seen the book, but reading the insert was nuaea enough for me... god, they will produce any t.v. show..

Be sfe,
Ridryder 911


----------



## TTLWHKR (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MMiz_@Aug 12 2005, 02:57 AM
> * I've read:
> 
> -Rescue 471 : A Paramedic's Stories
> ...


 I tried to read Pop:485, but I don't like his writing style, I couldn't follow along. Keeps going from past to present.


----------



## emt/fr (Aug 12, 2005)

I absolutely loved pop 485, have even met the author he is from my neck of the woods. I've never heard of the other ones you mentioned i will have to check them out.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Aug 12, 2005)

My Favorites list:

1.)
EMT: Beyond the Lights and Sirens by Pat Ivey 

About a woman who became a Cardiac EMT in Lake of The Woods, Virginia.

I met some of the crew from LOW at the PA Fire Expo, nice people. One of them was in the book. I'll be honest, I read this while in College, and it was the first book I ever read from cover to cover and actually enjoyed. I didn't even read my EMT book, or ALS books from cover to cover.

2.)
EMT: Rescue by Pat Ivey

Written a few years later, also a great book. Again, I read it from cover to cover. Twice. I sat on the front porch and relaxed in the summer heat, she is the absolute best author I have ever had the pleasure of reading about. They are he career biographies. I wish she would write another!

3.)
The Magic of 3 A.M. by James O. Page

Great book.

4.)
Trauma Junkie, Memoirs of an Emergency Flight Nurse by Janice Hudson

Great book, my wifes personal favorite.

And for the firefighter in my blood..
5.)
Report from Engine Co. 82 by Dennis Smith

Very, very good book; true to the heart of every fireman, and one the first great books about firefighting. I first read it was I was 12, didn't read all of it, found it when I moved out of my parents home, read it agian. Plan to read it again this winter.

Tells the tales of FDNY Engine Co. 82

6.)
Report from Engine Co. 82 - The Final Fire by Dennis Smith

It was a b*tch getting ahold of this book, I mean it was very rare until they came out with an anniversary edition. But I managed to find it at a yard sale. I didn't like it as well as the first, but it was equally as action packed.

7.)
The Volunteer Fire Company by Ernest Earnest

The life and tales of a former Gladwynn, PA firefighter, as a volunteer firefighter myself, I thought it was a great book. Told the tales of what firefighting was like in Suburban Pennsylvania in the 50's, 60's & 70's.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Aug 12, 2005)

According to SHP's website, which I still refuse to post on, he has been reading my review of "Ambulance Girl" and had this to say.



> *THis was some good reading, it is nice to see somebody be honest and say something sucks that sucks, rather than pretending to like it because it is politically correct *


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 12, 2005)

Looks like someone's watching you whcker    :lol:


----------



## Jon (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Summit+Aug 12 2005, 12:59 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Summit @ Aug 12 2005, 12:59 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-TTLWHKR_@Aug 12 2005, 02:41 AM
> * Set to premier on LifeTime *


That's all I needed to hear to know this movie will absolutely blow dramatic chunks. [/b][/quote]
 my thoughts exactly...

as for the date... 9/12...... Are there not going to be enough firefighter specials that weekend???


As for books... I read "Population 485"...  didn't seem too bad... but that was a long time ago... "Quick, what's the number for 911" had me ROFLMAO.... and I also thought "Ambulance Girl" wasn't too bad....

"Paramedic" by Peter Canning was probably one of the best memiors I've read.

At some point I read "Into the breach : a year of life and death with the EMS" can't have been that bad, or that good.... I don't really remember.


Haven't read "Magic of 3am" yet... got to find it...

Also just finished "Omaha Orange" - Great book... very good on the History of EMS.


Jon

Jon


----------



## emtI (Aug 13, 2005)

I read the Ambulance Girl too.  It blows.  Was not a good read at all, and I love to read anything EMS related.  This was awful.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR_@Aug 12 2005, 08:25 PM
> * 4.)
> Trauma Junkie, Memoirs of an Emergency Flight Nurse by Janice Hudson
> 
> ...


 I don't read a lot..but i LOVED this one..even brought a tear or two to my eyes...

I checked out ambulance girl, didn't get to far into it.  Maybe I will watch the movie...we'll see..


----------



## Cap'nPanic (Aug 13, 2005)

Has anyone read the EMS Job of Your Life books?? I wonder if they are actually any good. I have been told they are funny. Does anyone have any comments regarding these books?

-Cap'nPanic


----------



## Jon (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cap'nPanic_@Aug 13 2005, 12:15 PM
> * Has anyone read the EMS Job of Your Life books?? I wonder if they are actually any good. I have been told they are funny. Does anyone have any comments regarding these books?
> 
> -Cap'nPanic *


 Who writes them... who publishes them..... where can I find them????

I'm willing to request almost anything through my libarary's Inter-Libary Loan program... and it is usually free   

Jon


----------



## emtI (Aug 13, 2005)

EMS: The Job of Your Life (Paperback)
by Devin Kerins

can be found on Amazon.com

Haven't read them  yet but my best friend has and she said they are great.  I plan on reading them as soon as I get time, but who has time to READ????


----------



## TTLWHKR (Sep 12, 2005)

The Movie... Sucks.

She does portray an EMT, but there's just something about it that seems fake. The character is a complete whacker... Star of Life on rear door, side doors, hood, blue light, three medical bags, AED... Her own AED. She carried an AED to a hip fracture.  :blink:

Wait a tic, that sounds like me, except the AED.


and they do Ambu Taps.


----------



## HotNoldEMTchick (Sep 12, 2005)

I love anything to do with EMS...

Ambulance girl to me was good, because it involved a mid-life changing event... For me... I can relate.  For something I wish I had done 10-15 years ago, and am scared to do it now that I am older...it kinda gave me hope that I can overcome my so-called-fear of jumping in and just do it....

Since then... I am waiting on my test results...and I couldnt be more excited.


----------



## CaptainPanic (Sep 12, 2005)

Yes Kathy Bates was Whacker-esque, but the overall feel of the movie was good.

And dont forget, her vehicle was actually a QRV, but she had a vanity plate on the front that read Katydoll - Im assuming KBs nickname?????

The things that were incorrectly portrayed:

The instructor was portrayed wrong, if he really was that hard core I doubt he would ever teach a class.

Also if KBs character really did do that bad in the class then I doubt she would have passed given the BP cuff incident, the dummy incident, and finally stair chair incident. After the stair chair Im sure she would have been asked to leave the class.

And as far as the 3 man ambulance crews and then inviting a FR/EMTB to ride along, I doubt it, too many EMTs for one pt.

And during her first call with the hip Fx, she would have been removed from the scene altogether after being unprepared, and had moved the pt without thinking of the main injury. (grandma said 10 on the pain scale)

If the story were true there are alot of things in the movie that make me skeptical about it.

Again, the overall feel of "hey change your life, save someone elses" was there and somewhat made me mushy but didnt buy completely into it.

I think what the producers are getting across here is if you feel that you need to make a change then do it, the downside is there are going to be alot of middle aged ladies getting into EMS during the next year or so then the fad will fade away.

-Capn


----------



## TTLWHKR (Sep 13, 2005)

The ending wasn't so bad, but it was kind of odd, nonetheless.


----------



## CaptainPanic (Sep 13, 2005)

Yup, she went from working on the trucks to being firehouse secretary and was happy about it. I was under the impression that doing the EMT thing was what she wanted. I dont know why she felt she needed to go out on every call, for the vol service she worked for you'd think she would at least have a rotation with another EMTB. And not only that I think she was functioning as a FR rather than an EMTB, but you know whatever works for the producers I guess.

-Capn


----------



## TTLWHKR (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CaptainPanic_@Sep 13 2005, 08:53 AM
> * Yup, she went from working on the trucks to being firehouse secretary and was happy about it. I was under the impression that doing the EMT thing was what she wanted. I dont know why she felt she needed to go out on every call, for the vol service she worked for you'd think she would at least have a rotation with another EMTB. And not only that I think she was functioning as a FR rather than an EMTB, but you know whatever works for the producers I guess.
> 
> -Capn *


 When I ran as 'just' a volunteer, between the time I first took EMT and I graduated from college, I ran just about every call at home. And we used two EMT's and a non EMT driver on every run, except non emergency transfers. As for her running every call, obviously they had some paid people there, they seemed to be at the firehouse alot anyway. Sometimes in the volunteer squads people tend to rely on those who are always around, and don't say no to running constantly. They get sucked into this "force field"   where people make them feel guilty when they do not take every run. In this lady's case, she was a freakin nut case before, she was one after... and it didn't help her any through the process.


----------



## CaptainPanic (Sep 13, 2005)

Which brings me to another question, why wasnt she assigned a partner. Obvisouly she would have to call for ALS transport, she would have assisted in standbys, but still why wasnt she assigned a partner, especially considering she was gung ho rookie.

-Capn


----------



## HotNoldEMTchick (Sep 13, 2005)

The book has her in a very rural area.... maybe there wasn't enough volunteers? Who knows.

I had to laugh at the performance, because the book was about the EMT thing, but I felt that the movie gave more attention to her personal problems and her marriage... That disappointed me.


----------



## smileyyemtb76 (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks for some suggestions...I love to read (when I can) and have been looking for some EMS related books...Now I know which ones to look for.


----------



## namaste1967 (Sep 20, 2005)

BSI!! WE'RE NUMBER 1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I went into my nremt-b/state exam friday swearing I was going to say that at each station........but I chickened out! I found some humor in the movie and thought it wasn't too bad.


----------

